# Steele Contest?



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Just wondering who else will be hunting in the steele contest this saturday? It would be a great way for me to put a few faces with these names. Hope to see a few of you there. I will most likely be dressed in Prairie Ghost be with two other guys that are quite tall so if you see me come and introduce yourself.

Good luck to all of those that will be in the Cooperstown Contest this weekend!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good luck out at Steele! I understand about your wanting to put faces to names. That would be kind of cool.

Brad T.: Papapete and I were discussing when we were out calling last time about our calling strategy. We were wondering if we are calling correctly (volume, type of call, length, etc.). Do you happen to have any mp3's or sound files of calls that you have recorded? I understand that you are a very good caller. Could we ever hear some of your calls? Let me know...thanks for all you do for the site. Also, how do I become a member, and not a guest?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

FallGuy: 
Thanks for the encouragement i love the site and just enjoy talking to other predator callers. I don't use any of my own MP3 sounds i own a foxpro but only use it if my hand calls have been worked over the area very well. If you would like to get together and BS a little i would love to hear your rendition of what you go through on a stand and how you blow a call. Everyone blows them a little different. Of course there will be a few tricks that i will have to leave up my sleeve for contests sake :wink:  Give me a call at 218 791-9662 and make sure you tell me what your call sign is when i answer the phone or i won't know who the hell i'm talking too.  
I'm not sure how to become a member and not a guest i will look into it.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> Also, how do I become a member, and not a guest?


Here is the link on how to become a Supporting Member.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Chris let me know that to become a supporting member it is $10/yr and it helps support the website.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey guys steele went alright. The wind blew from 15-30 most of the day and it was 20 degrees to make it pretty tough hunting. There were 51 teams that signed up. The winners were Todd Heid, Tory Heid and Kelly Johnson with 6 coyotes. We tied for fifth with one coyote. It was pretty tough. I howled in a double at the 23 minute mark on the first stand of the day and never called in another coyote all day. We seen a few others that were real call shy. It was a good time just wish the weather would of cooperated a little better.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice work! I hope to try my first tourney next year. It sounds like a lot of fun. Didn't those Heid brothers win a tournament last year? They must be good.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Todd and Tory won the Coyote Classic the first year and have won multiple other tournaments including Nationals Twice. They both do a lot of calling being laid off in the winter. They usually shoot between 150-200 coyotes a year. It really helps that they know a lot of people out there being from the New Salem area.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

between 150 and 200 dogs a year? that's awesome. i don't even see that many coyotes in a year...or that many sets of tracks for that matter. good for them. i think i need to start making friends with some of these guys 

kase


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

hey brad...do you know Jason Devore, Mike Lorz, or Tyler Woods? they are 3 of my buddies from mayville here that were in the steele tourney last weekend...just curious. Jason actually is from steele but he goes to school in mayville here and we are roommates. he hunted all on his own land for the tourney and he also got one yote (tied for 5th). he said he got his early too. Lorz and Ty told me they saw 7 dogs but didn't kill any. they also said that all the yotes they saw were pretty call shy.

kase


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

**BradT.** Do you live in the bis-man area??


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey Kase who are you I go to Mayville? And I hunt with Devore too. So what is up?
Bandhunter


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The names don't sound real familiar but i might know them if i saw them.

I'm from Grand Forks


----------

